# Has anyone actually ordered a NISMO?



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

As title, was wondering if any has?


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Chris Hoy (maybe......?)


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

hahaha...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I did but decided against it in the end.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

What changed your mind bud?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The dealer, too little information on final specification and pricing.

Oh, and the took the piss with trading in the car they sold me.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

I have!

Goes into build soon, will then have more info on the N attack Pack, which is dealer fit not factory!

Expected delivery September / October! :runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

There are a few people on here that have ordered a NISMO R35.

Some are publically known and some have chosen not to make themselves known at this stage as some people constantly slag the car off as not being worth it on this forum and have more time to press this point than the people buying have to defend it.

I think I know of five people that have ordered one.

I did consider it, but uncertainly over the final pricing put me off as it was near the top of my budget at the quoted £125k.
Turns out I might have been right as I'd want the full monte track version and that's going to be (maybe) another £20k or so which certainly isn't in my budget.
So I bought a new MY14 instead. And a nice R32 GT-R.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> I have!
> 
> Goes into build soon, will then have more info on the N attack Pack, which is dealer fit not factory!
> 
> Expected delivery September / October! :runaway:


Congrats. Will you be keeping it standard as it will be a fair bit slower than you current stage5 car?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I know I was offered build slot 19 of 19 coming to the UK (apparently).


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

AnEvoGuy said:


> Congrats. Will you be keeping it standard as it will be a fair bit slower than you current stage5 car?


Keeping my stage 5!

The nismo will be standard, apart from the N attack pack option if I take it!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Keeping my stage 5!
> 
> The nismo will be standard, apart from the N attack pack option if I take it!


Perfect. :bowdown1:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The Nismo also has an additional/optional pack!? What does it include? I thought this new Nismo WAS the ultimate car?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LiamGTR said:


> The Nismo also has an additional/optional pack!? What does it include? I thought this new Nismo WAS the ultimate car?


No, the Nismo originally showed is the base Nismo version.

There is then a menu of options that make up the track attack pack on the car used to set "that" ring time.

These are fitted at an approved centre in the UK when the Nismo arrives from Japan, at additional cost over the standard price (£125k?) of the Nismo.

Because each car is customised in this way I don't believe it's viable to have the work done at Nismo prior to shipping.
Orders could fall through etc...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I thought the pearl white Nismo at Goodwood was STUNNING!

Out of interest, the tax was £1,096 per year! How much is it on a current GTR?


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

Trev said:


> I thought the pearl white Nismo at Goodwood was STUNNING!
> 
> Out of interest, the tax was £1,096 per year! How much is it on a current GTR?


Thats the first year, you pay a premium. It then goes down to a more manageable amount


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes just 500 quid!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What? You mean road tax!?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LiamGTR said:


> What? You mean road tax!?


Yes.

VED is over £1000 in year one, but is paid as part of the cost of a new car.
Then it's around £500 per year when you have to renew.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I considered it but agree the lack of info has been disconcerting. However having seen/sat in it - it looks and feels amazing. There are a whole bunch of people who have ordered but, as said before, I suspect can't be bothered to defend spending their money, in the way they want against people who think a stock car with some bolt on Chinese Carbon is in some way 'better'.

Anyway - I ended up deciding to go more left field/rare still and just paid for the Spec V ;-) Pickup 19th July.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

It's more of a novelty thing for the buyers, simply because they will be rare. We all know the car is not worth 125k, but it is for those who want the rareity of it.

Most of us would get something alot different for 125k, personally I would go for a Mclaren MP4, but that's just me.


----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)

Trev said:


> I thought the pearl white Nismo at Goodwood was STUNNING!
> 
> Out of interest, the tax was £1,096 per year! How much is it on a current GTR?


The first years road tax is more (for car registered after 1st April 2010) than the subsequent years.

The first year is currently £1,090 and thereafter it will be £500 per year (assuming the rate doesn't go up again before next road tax is due).


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

deankenny said:


> Most of us would get something alot different for 125k, personally I would go for a Mclaren MP4, but that's just me.


That's my current thinking too!


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

I was very very close to ordering one in Dubai.. But I spoke to AMS and Switzer here, they both told me that im better off getting the normal GTR if i wish to do some heavy tuning as its not worth all the extra $$$ :/

Also for 125k, as Deankenny rightly said, the Mp4 is a much better choice.. I drove my brothers the other day.. Drove it very very hard in track mode and I must admit, the GTR is no match   Its just an incredible machine.. Although i would still get a GTR as the fun for me is in the tuning and customization aspects


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Hashlak said:


> I was very very close to ordering one in Dubai.. But I spoke to AMS and Switzer here, they both told me that im better off getting the normal GTR if i wish to do some heavy tuning as its not worth all the extra $$$ :/
> 
> Also for 125k, as Deankenny rightly said, the Mp4 is a much better choice.. I drove my brothers the other day.. Drove it very very hard in track mode and I must admit, the GTR is no match   Its just an incredible machine.. Although i would still get a GTR as the fun for me is in the tuning and customization aspects


I've driven both and can say the GTR is a match. Straight line the MP4 wins it but corners (where you save the most time) the GTR. A stage 4 GTR in a straight line will edge it. But then again the mp4 brakes much better. 

The thing about the mp4 is it has much cheaper running cost simply because its about 1330kg odd. (not that it matters to most on here but it also has about 4-6 mpg better economy). Tyres are way cheaper and you will change pads and disks less often then the GTR.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Impossible said:


> I've driven both and can say the GTR is a match. Straight line the MP4 wins it but corners (where you save the most time) the GTR. A stage 4 GTR in a straight line will edge it. But then again the mp4 brakes much better.
> 
> The thing about the mp4 is it has much cheaper running cost simply because its about 1330kg odd. (not that it matters to most on here but it also has about 4-6 mpg better economy). Tyres are way cheaper and you will change pads and disks less often then the GTR.


Hmm, true i agree.. My GTR is only stage 1 so i cannot compare with stage 4..

The weight difference and hydraulic suspension really make it feel so much more refined when cornering and throwing it about..

Still, have a choice between the Turbo S or GTR here and defintly going for GTR, will send it straight to AMS or switzer for stage 4+ :chuckle:


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

I tried to buy one today unsuccessfully!

The first one's meant to be coming in Sept are now april and the next batch who knows?

If you ordered today probably 2016!!!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

jackg said:


> I tried to buy one today unsuccessfully!
> 
> The first one's meant to be coming in Sept are now april and the next batch who knows?
> 
> If you ordered today probably 2016!!!


By which point the FT1 will be out!!!!! o the wait is just too much!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

jackg said:


> I tried to buy one today unsuccessfully!
> 
> The first one's meant to be coming in Sept are now april and the next batch who knows?
> 
> If you ordered today probably 2016!!!


Are there any sports left then, I thought all UK order spots were taken?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

deankenny said:


> It's more of a novelty thing for the buyers, simply because they will be rare. We all know the car is not worth 125k, but it is for those who want the rareity of it.
> 
> Most of us would get something alot different for 125k, personally I would go for a Mclaren MP4, but that's just me.


I wouldn't get something different , I think the nismo is amazing and good luck to all those who are lucky enough to buy one.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Nobles still had a build spot last month for 2014 delivery.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Impossible said:


> I've driven both and can say the GTR is a match. Straight line the MP4 wins it but corners (where you save the most time) the GTR. A stage 4 GTR in a straight line will edge it. But then again the mp4 brakes much better.
> 
> The thing about the mp4 is it has much cheaper running cost simply because its about 1330kg odd. (not that it matters to most on here but it also has about 4-6 mpg better economy). Tyres are way cheaper and you will change pads and disks less often then the GTR.


You can't have been driving it properly if you think the GTR is quicker in corners than a 12C! Especially slightly slower corners. To be fair, the brake steer does take a little bit of getting used to (not sure how much time you had) but you would literally fall off the road trying to stay with a well driven 12C around somewhere like the 'Ring. Not to mention the consumable*wear as you rightly say. The standard P Zeros aren't great, Corsa's better.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh yeah, I forgot the £1000-00 VED as well as the perrrrrfect price for such a super car. 

Promise not to say anymore !!!


----------



## CosmicGTR (Feb 10, 2014)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> I have!
> 
> Goes into build soon, will then have more info on the N attack Pack, which is dealer fit not factory!
> 
> Expected delivery September / October! :runaway:


Grimblin

What colour did you go for in the end ? Matt grey ?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Naranja said:


> You can't have been driving it properly if you think the GTR is quicker in corners than a 12C! Especially slightly slower corners. To be fair, the brake steer does take a little bit of getting used to (not sure how much time you had) but you would literally fall off the road trying to stay with a well driven 12C around somewhere like the 'Ring. Not to mention the consumable*wear as you rightly say. The standard P Zeros aren't great, Corsa's better.


You mentioned the ring. What is the 12c ring time. Your claim is directly comparable.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Hashlak said:


> I was very very close to ordering one in Dubai.. But I spoke to AMS and Switzer here, they both told me that im better off getting the normal GTR if i wish to do some heavy tuning as its not worth all the extra $$$ :/



A tuning company told you not to buy a OEM already tuned car?..

Haha only pulling your leg mate.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I personally don't like it. The back end looks weird and im not a fan of silly big boy racer spoilers etc. The normal version GT-R is much better looking. And then there's the price. Why !!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Naranja said:


> You can't have been driving it properly if you think the GTR is quicker in corners than a 12C! Especially slightly slower corners. To be fair, the brake steer does take a little bit of getting used to (not sure how much time you had) but you would literally fall off the road trying to stay with a well driven 12C around somewhere like the 'Ring. Not to mention the consumable*wear as you rightly say. The standard P Zeros aren't great, Corsa's better.



I'm not sure what tyres I was on but I had the back end come out on me. Also watch Clarkson Powered up 2011, they get an F1 driver to try and take a corner faster then a GTR, they say the mclaren isnt as fast and also show them testing trying to beat the GTR's time, they dont show the mclarens time but they do show a lambo, GT2 RS, etc

I'm not saying its bad, it's just not as good as the GTR. 

May be it's you thats not driving the GTR properly.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

CosmicGTR said:


> Grimblin
> 
> What colour did you go for in the end ? Matt grey ?


Nope! Stealth grey cars will not be delivered this year! Problem with the paint!

Its going to be a surprise!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Its going to be a surprise!


My guess would be either white, black or red!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matt j said:


> My guess would be either white, black or red!


I'd have gone for white.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> My guess would be either white, black or red!


Then you would be wrong!!!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Ultimate Silver


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

gtr mart said:


> You mentioned the ring. What is the 12c ring time. Your claim is directly comparable.


HvS did a 7'28.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Then you would be wrong!!!


Wow, I never saw that coming, I just presumed nobody would even order the Ultimate Metal Silver. When I enquired, nobody had ordered that colour option.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> Wow, I never saw that coming, I just presumed nobody would even order the Ultimate Metal Silver. When I enquired, nobody had ordered that colour option.


And now you know why I ordered it!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

There's a reason some things are rare  other than there's not many made.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Look how many viper green gt3 Rs were ordered. 
Now look how much they command. 

Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I think silver guy is boxing very clever if his is the only uk silver car. :bowdown1:


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

deankenny said:


> There's a reason some things are rare  other than there's not many made.


We'll I stand corrected let me cancel my order right now!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> We'll I stand corrected let me cancel my order right now!


Finally some sense!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

I wonder if I should have listened to the guys 25 years ago who said I should stay with them rather than run the family businesses.

Oh that's right we bought them out 3 years later.

Or perhaps I shouldn't have bought the two properties out in Florida last year.

That have increased by 25% and have rentals worth 70k this year already!

Think I will make more of my own mistakes thanks!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> I wonder if I should have listened to the guys 25 years ago who said I should stay with them rather than run the family businesses.
> 
> Oh that's right we bought them out 3 years later.
> 
> ...


As Flynn would say, you finished flashing your big balls sir.

They tell me I'm too sensitive to what others say lol


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

Does the Nismo have the same brakes as the standard GTR? I'm worried that they'll fade on short circuits like my ild ones.

Jx

ps I think I have a slot!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

deankenny said:


> As Flynn would say, you finished flashing your big balls sir.
> 
> They tell me I'm too sensitive to what others say lol


Truly can't be arsed! 

You win :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

I will enjoy my nismo when I get it and won't let anyone dampen the experience!

:wavey:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

So you should have thought in the first place instead of getting touchy, it's a bit of banter don't take it too seriously. Don't care for what others think, enjoy what you like.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Truly can't be arsed!
> 
> You win :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> ...


Dont listen to him mate, He's just a flynn wannabe.. sad, very sad.

Your car is going to be epic, the pinnacle of the R35 so far! and your's will be rare as.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Truly can't be arsed!
> 
> You win :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> ...


Hopefully you will enjoy immensely and bring it to a Goodwood breakfast meet next year, look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Enjoy the Nismo! Jealous ds hell I can't afford one! 



deankenny said:


> So you should have thought in the first place instead of getting touchy, it's a bit of banter don't take it too seriously. Don't care for what others think, enjoy what you like.


Don't take it seriously?! The man who starts a thread about anything!


----------



## skid (Jun 22, 2008)

deankenny said:


> So you should have thought in the first place instead of getting touchy, it's a bit of banter don't take it too seriously. Don't care for what others think, enjoy what you like.


Do you think he actually cares what you think.


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Don't take it seriously?!

Does someone need to link the thread where you threw a hissy fit and asked the mods to close it because you freaked out, dean?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bitchy bitchy girls !!!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Exactly, can't take some of your own medicine, I have one little bit of banter and he cries.

Yet you can do it to me all day long, bunch of old farts lol.

A case of the old give but can't take, then you all jump and defend him, like old men in the local pub.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Tempting .........very very tempting


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Not defending him, I doubt he needs defending.

Just think you should get back in your box


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes sir, Wouldn't want to make anyone else cry now would I.


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/239257-trade-quick-sale-34.html


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow, even I am going to keep out of this one !!!!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Glgtr said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/239257-trade-quick-sale-34.html


Exactly, all allowed to jump on me like a bunch of bullies to a point I have to lock the thread, I have the tiniest bit of banter joke about it being rare and why, and the guys throws his own hissy fit and feels the need to tell everyone about how he left a business, then was so good he bought out that other business, then something about Florida but didn't get that far.

I learnt my lesson, and have decided to learn to not care what people think and just join in the banter, obviously picked banter on someone who couldn't take it, but that would be my luck.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Exactly, all allowed to jump on me like a bunch of bullies to a point I have to lock the thread, I have the tiniest bit of banter joke about it being rare and why, and the guys throws his own hissy fit and feels the need to tell everyone about how he left a business, then was so good he bought out that other business, then something about Florida but didn't get that far.
> 
> I learnt my lesson, and have decided to learn to not care what people think and just join in the banter, obviously picked banter on someone who couldn't take it, but that would be my luck.


its not banter, its trolling and annoying... get back to the old Dean.. and be yourself.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Interesting, maybe I have confused trolling and banter.

Seriously I am no 2nd Flynn and truly apologise about upsetting him.

Don't beat me up too much, as the old Dean would cry


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Impossible said:


> I'm not sure what tyres I was on but I had the back end come out on me. Also watch Clarkson Powered up 2011, they get an F1 driver to try and take a corner faster then a GTR, they say the mclaren isnt as fast and also show them testing trying to beat the GTR's time, they dont show the mclarens time but they do show a lambo, GT2 RS, etc
> 
> I'm not saying its bad, it's just not as good as the GTR.
> 
> May be it's you thats not driving the GTR properly.


Haha, you're probably right! 

If I remember that was quite a high speed bend, I'm really talking about the slower speed corners where the agility, weight and brake steer comes into its own. 

The GTR sure muscles its way round high speed bends.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I think a few people need to sit on their hands rather than keep typing (digging) otherwise the old Tazz padlock will be coming out. Seriously guys, step back and take a deep breath.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

The nismo looks amazing and is very tempting. Although the new NSX will be along shortly and although will be a different experience it does look very good.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes Hazza, been flirting with the idea of the NSX, plus the FT1 going into second phase of gathering interest, that is also another car to look out for, if anything like the pictures the FT1 is going to be "something else"


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*You mean this ????*

against this -I know which I would chose:chuckle: BUT I am swrn to not saying anything more about the b*** U*** N****


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Early Indications show a rough new price of $60,000 with a 500bhp or more aim


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll be having one of those.

Thankfully, I've got a few mates in Toyota, so I should be able to get my name down.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

The FT1 will truly be incredible especially if they can keep to the $60,000 price tag.

"Since the car is still in its infancy, details on the FT-1***8217;s performance are limited. However, Toyota is reportedly considering turbocharged four-cylinder and turbocharged hybrid V6 units as powertrain options. According to Motor Trend***8217;s July Issue that cited an industry source, Toyota is shooting for numbers similar to what the FT-1 in Gran Tourismo 6 puts out: 458 horsepower and a 2900 pound curb weight.


Read more: Toyota building two more FT-1 Concept Cars | Digital Trends 
Follow us: @digitaltrends on Twitter | digitaltrendsftw on Facebook


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

$60,000 = £60,000


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> $60,000 = £60,000


No, on todays rates

$60,000 = £34967.79

That's less than a decent condition used 59 GTR!!


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Danger is if it's that cheap they will have had to cut some corners. Cheap isn't always best.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> No, on todays rates
> 
> $60,000 = £34967.79
> 
> That's less than a decent condition used 59 GTR!!


USA prices are usually quoted before tax as states vary.
Add all the taxes and it's not going to be far short of the 60k in pounds IMO.
At least £50k anyway.

A new GT-R is $100k in the USA and almost £80k here.
$100,000 = £58,000.

Where does the other £20,000 come from?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

NSX is a different type of car

if icould afford it, id go with the nismo35, it will be a rare car, but even at 125k it put it into the world of a lot more choices, MP4 would be my choice over the GT-R, but people should just enjoy their nismo35s


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

deankenny said:


> No, on todays rates
> 
> $60,000 = £34967.79
> 
> That's less than a decent condition used 59 GTR!!


You really think it's going to be that price


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> USA prices are usually quoted before tax as states vary.
> Add all the taxes and it's not going to be far short of the 60k in pounds IMO.
> At least £50k anyway.
> 
> ...


I have never ventured into the realms of a brand new car yet, so this all new to me  I'll have to wait patiently then till they release an official price.

If its over £100k, then as mentioned above the MP4 or even 650s by that stage would be something I'd prefer to look at.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Just spotted another article relating it with the GTR in terms of price, again just rumours and guesses at the moment. 

"The range-topper will be a hybrid setup much like the next-generation GT-R, with the bulk of the car's projected 400-plus hp coming from a turbocharged 2.5-liter V6. Also very Nissan GT-R-like is the price: At an estimated $90,000, the next Supra will be out of reach to most enthusiasts."

Read more: Toyota FT-1 rumored for production as new Supra; new entry-level Toyota sports car may follow - Autoweek 
Follow us: @AutoweekUSA on Twitter | AutoweekUSA on Facebook


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds to me like it will be priced to undercut the GT-R by around 10%-20%, in it's top spec.

I have to say, it's better looking than the R35, in my opinion.
I like something that looks a bit concept car.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Sounds to me like it will be priced to undercut the GT-R by around 10%-20%, in it's top spec.


Would make it a good price then if that's the case, just stumbled across this, a good read for anyone interested in the FT1.

Toyota FT1/Supra Price Speculations - Supra FT1 Forum


----------



## CosmicGTR (Feb 10, 2014)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> And now you know why I ordered it!


Congrats grimblin, I think that colour will contrast the black carbon superbly, would love to see it when it arrives


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

I love the fact this thread has gone from anyone ordered a nismo to someone having a wet dream over a concept car that they have got no idea how it drives or it's final price


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I looked at a Nismo and only reason I didn't buy one (other than otherwise being seduced by Midnight Purple 4) is I couldn't justify the money. Fair play to those who can. 

It looks amazing in the flesh (anyone who hasn't seen it cannot comment accurately as we all know cars can look totally different in real life). The Carbon is a work of art and all works really cohesively. The seats are simply astonishingly good (most comfy I have ever sat in) and will be mega rare and give great joy to the owners am sure. Can't see more than 10-15 actually making these shores so let's enjoy everybody's success irrespective of whether it be a young man being able to afford - GTR or Lambo or whatever (yes Dean, that be you) to someone who is an enthusiast and wants a Nismo.

Can't wait to see it Neil!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

does anyone know if the N Attack option is only available when you actually place a order for a Nismo ,or is it going to be available to buy after ???? i suspect if its available from Nismo there may be one or two that may buy the after market Aero parts


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nismoman said:


> does anyone know if the N Attack option is only available when you actually place a order for a Nismo ,or is it going to be available to buy after ???? i suspect if its available from Nismo there may be one or two that may buy the after market Aero parts


not entirely sure, but Nismo are getting really difficult on their latest aero kits

ie, buy them but they will only be supplied and fitted at Omori.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

it will be interesting to see Matty what becomes available to non Nismo owners in the future


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Not going to say anymore, but it all sounds a bit like when the R35 came out and Mr Nissan couldn't tell me when I was going to get mine even though they had my £3k deposit for 10 months !!!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

nismoman said:


> does anyone know if the N Attack option is only available when you actually place a order for a Nismo ,or is it going to be available to buy after ???? i suspect if its available from Nismo there may be one or two that may buy the after market Aero parts


I believe (could be wrong) N Attack will not be for Nismo cars which require a VIN and have to be fitted by a certified NHPC in the UK (assume Middlehurst).

Will check when with Nissan GB for catch up meeting (if they know) in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Doubt they will, but I agree with you Rog as I don't think the N Attack will be available for the Nismo or it will cost over £150k LOL


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So you mean N Attack pack can only be bought for non-Nismo?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, that's the way I read it but feel free to give one of those all knowing HPC's a call and see if you can get any sense out of them !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh the first question will be "what's an N Attack"


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

From what I understand and been told from a reliable source, the 'N' Attack pack (with a variety of options) will be a retro fit to a Nismo GT-R that is ordered as a standard car. 

There will be a few nominated dealers that will do the work and the prices will be fixed by NMGB for the pack/ options. This means that the car will be shown as a Nismo GT-R on the V5 and will not have to go through all the homologation and certification of being a different model.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Steve said:


> Doubt they will, but I agree with you Rog as I don't think the N Attack will be available for the Nismo or it will cost over £150k LOL


Hence my suggeston of £150k :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> I believe (could be wrong) N Attack will not be for Nismo cars which require a VIN and have to be fitted by a certified NHPC in the UK (assume Middlehurst).
> 
> Will check when with Nissan GB for catch up meeting (if they know) in a couple of weeks.


I'm not sure if you mis-typed Rog, but my understanding was that the N attack options were exactly FOR the Nismo.

As John says, fitted in the UK to "stock" £125 Nismo cars pushing the price up to around the £140-150k mark somewhere.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ok lets just make it a nice round figure to keep up with all the other "super cars" and call it £250k


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

In my opinion the one ommision on the Nismo which COULD justify the £125k price is carbon brakes.

Rog has somewhat of a bargain on that Spec V, Carbon brakes and the carbon seats. These are the 2 things that I really want on mine


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

As stated ages ago the only thing/s that would have attratced me to the Spec V were the colour and the brakes but again a way, way, overpriced R35


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wait till he has to replace them !!! I had a conversation with Andy about the cost and if you think the pads on the Alcon BBk are a bit rich ........................ well !!!!


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Steve said:


> Wait till he has to replace them !!! I had a conversation with Andy about the cost and if you think the pads on the Alcon BBk are a bit rich ........................ well !!!!


Fit steel discs and refit ceramics come sale time, 

Pretty simple and is what I would do if price worried me. If however price was no issue then I would use the ceramics, 

You have a lot of hate towards the v spec, it's bordering on showing your envy too much now.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Come on Steve, you could say all these things about any limited edition car, even Ferrari, Lamborghini and Porsche all do the same thing. You never harped on about the 400R or Z-Tune and you're really starting to sound like a stuck record. We get it, it's not your cup-of-tea but don't make everyone else constantly taste your sour grapes!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Steve said:


> Wait till he has to replace them !!! I had a conversation with Andy about the cost and if you think the pads on the Alcon BBk are a bit rich ........................ well !!!!


Are the calipers significantly different to the standard brambo's?

If not I suspect one could source the ZR1/california parts for significantly less from the USA come replacement time. Thats my plan, when my current discs are spent I'll get a ZR1 conversion kit from the states. Finally solves the issue of expensive brake discs needing replacment every 5 minutes.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No hate - just too much money for what it was / is.

I was seriously lookinbg at it but told Middlehurst they were asking too much for it and then they reduced the price by £10k and sent me an email asking me if I wanted it so no hate, just too much dosh !! 

Roger has got a good buy there


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I've been told from a reliable source that no one will be getting there Nismo until 2015, therefore I've cancelled my order


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL hence that is what happened to me when I was after the R35 and hence I got an imported one


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> LOL hence that is what happened to me when I was after the R35 and hence I got an imported one


I know . Bet you're gutted now though


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Obviosly NO and why should I be ???

one of the first to have a GTR and did lots of shows and track days before they became "common"


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> I've been told from a reliable source that no one will be getting there Nismo until 2015, therefore I've cancelled my order


Wrong Patrick, deliveries start at the end of September/ beginning of October 2014.

Not everyone that has ordered one will get it this year as there is limited production, and the buyers know where they are in terms of the number in front of them, but several will be registered and delivered to customers this year.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

When are you getting yours John ?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Wrong Patrick, deliveries start at the end of September/ beginning of October 2014.
> 
> Not everyone that has ordered one will get it this year as there is limited production, and the buyers know where they are in terms of the number in front of them, but several will be registered and delivered to customers this year.


Fair enough. Ive been told different today, thats all


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

I've also had confirmed today that first cars are mar/April 
It's a 4 seater


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

IF it is pushed back to 2015 it might have the new NSX stealing its glory, 1400kg hybrid 4wd V6 turbo. I've got a deposit down on one although if they hit the rumoured spec, for the rumoured price for end of summer 2015 I'll eat my hat.

Let's face it the Nismo is a really fantastic GTR, I'm sure in years to come it will be a very collectable GTR, the lack of ceramic brakes is an absolute killer at that price though, and if you change them its no longer a stock car which can be a negative on resale if it does become collectable.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

borat52 said:


> IF it is pushed back to 2015 it might have the new NSX stealing its glory, 1400kg hybrid 4wd V6 turbo. I've got a deposit down on one although if they hit the rumoured spec, for the rumoured price for end of summer 2015 I'll eat my hat.
> 
> Let's face it the Nismo is a really fantastic GTR, I'm sure in years to come it will be a very collectable GTR, the lack of ceramic brakes is an absolute killer at that price though, and if you change them its no longer a stock car which can be a negative on resale if it does become collectable.


Wow, someone is actually agreeing with me !!!!!!!! :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the NSX and FT1 will truly shake the "affordable" supercar group up, throwing these 2 beauties into the mix is certainly going to be fun


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Are you sure they're going to be affordable?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

They are both ranged to be in GT-R price ranges, the FT1 even less so. Reports of even $60000-$70000 on the road!!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll believe that when I see it! I bet the NSX will be north of £100k.

Both very sexy cars though, or should I say concepts.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FT1 just entering second stage of public interest gathering so yes still a concept and a while off yet 

But the NSX has some quite solid info, personally would prefer the FT1 over the NSX, but would have either over the GT-R.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

SamboGrove said:


> I'll believe that when I see it! I bet the NSX will be north of £100k.
> 
> Both very sexy cars though, or should I say concepts.



The dealer said Honda was pushing a price tag of £100k down to them with some confidence. I have heard that there may be different versions at different price points, but no idea what that means.

£100k being affordable though? I still find that bonkers, I guess it's a function of a brick surrounded by cement challenging a lump of gold for value these days.

Going off on a tangent I remember growing up in the 90's how a F355 was about 100k and a house was about 50k, so double the price of a house.

Back in 2009 you had houses at around £200k and GTR's at £50k - that was the real value.


I think I come from the same place as Steve here, the GTR was special because it could do so much for so little. Now at £80k new, and even more for the Nismo the GTR is creeping into the 'just another fast expensive car' category.

It's a bit uglier if anything. 


If the NSX delivers, it will change the landscape. It looks exotic enough to be classified as a 'supercar' and on launch will likely be much lower in terms of pollutants due to it's hybrid drivetrain, and it might come in at half the price of the other exotics (458).


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

borat52 said:


> The dealer said Honda was pushing a price tag of £100k down to them with some confidence. I have heard that there may be different versions at different price points, but no idea what that means.
> 
> £100k being affordable though? I still find that bonkers, I guess it's a function of a brick surrounded by cement challenging a lump of gold for value these days.
> 
> ...


Hear hear !!!:bowdown1::wavey:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

borat52 said:


> The dealer said Honda was pushing a price tag of £100k down to them with some confidence. I have heard that there may be different versions at different price points, but no idea what that means.
> 
> £100k being affordable though? I still find that bonkers, I guess it's a function of a brick surrounded by cement challenging a lump of gold for value these days.
> 
> ...


It's an interesting point you raise regarding house price vs car price and how that has changes over the years. Hadn't thought about that previously but I am fairly new to the housing market.

For me the GT-R is still good value (except the nismo) but it is no longer affordable. To me anyway. I could just stretch to £60k when I got my MY10 but nowadays £80k is taking it out of the reach of most. A lot of people will spend £40-50k on a well specced Audi or BMW etc and that jump to £60k isn't that much, especially with finance these days. But £80k is pushing I towards the realms of the exotica.

Anyway we digress. Think we were discussing the nismo?....


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Hashlak said:


> I was very very close to ordering one in Dubai.. But I spoke to AMS and Switzer here, they both told me that im better off getting the normal GTR if i wish to do some heavy tuning as its not worth all the extra $$$ :/
> 
> Also for 125k, as Deankenny rightly said, the Mp4 is a much better choice.. I drove my brothers the other day.. Drove it very very hard in track mode and I must admit, the GTR is no match   Its just an incredible machine.. Although i would still get a GTR as the fun for me is in the tuning and customization aspects


Just curious, is the MP4 in your list of cars owned actually your brothers then?

If i was spending £125k on a new car today it would be on a 991 Turbo S. Watching 2 of these launch at the recent Hypermax event, nothing was quicker off the line & that includes 650S's, Enzo's, Aventador & Stage 4+ GT-R's.

The 991 had brutal off the line acceleration & this made all the more impressive as they kept this up for launch after launch & every time destroyed whatever was next to them.


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

you guys are very lucky in the uk if a standard GT-R is GBP80000 in the Netherlands it starts at EURO 144400 and that is GBP115k


----------



## Speedycarsales (Oct 3, 2010)

i want 1


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

w8pmc said:


> Just curious, is the MP4 in your list of cars owned actually your brothers then?
> 
> If i was spending £125k on a new car today it would be on a 991 Turbo S. Watching 2 of these launch at the recent Hypermax event, nothing was quicker off the line & that includes 650S's, Enzo's, Aventador & Stage 4+ GT-R's.
> 
> The 991 had brutal off the line acceleration & this made all the more impressive as they kept this up for launch after launch & every time destroyed whatever was next to them.


Yes, technically it is his car.. But in my family we are not possessive over our cars.. All keys in the same pot, spare set with the driver and cars in the same garage.. So the option is there to pick n choose.. Only downside is that several times my car is missing :/ but that leaves me with the mp4 or G55 and now the new Nissan patrol (awesome car btw) so not such a bad deal 

I too am leaning towards the 911 Turbo S slightly.. Close friends with Porsche agent out here so can get a really good deal.. But i just dont feel that i will enjoy it as much as i would with an AMS Alpha 12/7 GTR i dunno :/ tough decision.. Still in two minds..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mmmm, just read and reread the Evo article about the Nismo GTR - say no more !!!!

Brakes, When a corner tightens, and COST


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Also that the N attack on the Nismo is better and at £150k is bloody well should be !!!!


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just seen photo's of it, looks ugly from the rear.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I feel the same as I did when I commented in agreement with Steve on the last thread about this when it was announced.

I was planning an nsx deposit but the whole dream house has changed that.

Re the house price comparison, since it's relevant to me, the sale price of my house that I'm hoping to get if it exchanges on Monday has doubled since I bought it in 2006 not long before the gtr was announced. Given that I added an extension it kind of looks like the new price has pretty much track house prices to me, trouble is I live in lobdon where house prices are just wrong.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

What i've been saying since day one!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> What i've been saying since day one!


I missed that one Steve, perhaps you should start again as not everyone knows your thoughts:chuckle:


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

/\ /\ /\ /\ Stop it John :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Wrong Patrick, deliveries start at the end of September/ beginning of October 2014.
> 
> Not everyone that has ordered one will get it this year as there is limited production, and the buyers know where they are in terms of the number in front of them, but several will be registered and delivered to customers this year.


I've just been notified today, that my Sept/Oct delivery has "slipped" to March 2015. No explanation has been given for the delay - then again, there has been little or no information since my deposit was placed back in Jan 2014

I've owned two R35 GT-R's to date - they say things come in 3's, I'm not so sure if that's going to be the case


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

What colour have you got on order chillin?


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

nurburgringgtr said:


> What colour have you got on order chillin?


Meteor Flake Black Pearl


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I know of a white and Ultimate Silver due to be delivered before the end of October as the customers have been asked to increase their deposits as the cars were actually in build.

I wasn't aware that Meteor Flake Black Pearl was held up but knew about the Satin Grey that is seriously delayed.


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I know of a white and Ultimate Silver due to be delivered before the end of October as the customers have been asked to increase their deposits as the cars were actually in build.
> 
> I wasn't aware that Meteor Flake Black Pearl was held up but knew about the Satin Grey that is seriously delayed.


There has been precious little info supplied by Nismo since I placed my deposit - I read of one member cancelling his order due to the lack of feedback. I can sympathise with him completely, complete PPP from Nismo on how to keep your clients informed


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I know of a white and Ultimate Silver due to be delivered before the end of October as the customers have been asked to increase their deposits as the cars were actually in build.
> 
> I wasn't aware that Meteor Flake Black Pearl was held up but knew about the Satin Grey that is seriously delayed.


Increase their deposits ????

Sounds like a hit and run, give us your money and increase it please and then "oh, sorry, your car has been delayed another 12 months" and we will be keeping the INTEREST on YOUR money, sounds like 2008 all over again. :flame::flame::flame:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

chillin said:


> There has been precious little info supplied by Nismo since I placed my deposit - I read of one member cancelling his order due to the lack of feedback. I can sympathise with him completely, complete PPP from Nismo on how to keep your clients informed


Why I got an import in 2008 !!!:bowdown1:


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree with Steve about how the Gtr at launch was amazing value for money and now at £80k it's not so much (moot point if you have money though)

The nismo doesn't fall into the same category, there are many cars 100k plus that would not get anywhere near a standard Gtr in terms of performance. 
And there are many millionaires out there, that think a limited edition performance icon is exactly what they want, the type that £120k is a drop in the ocean for. 

Most arguing the nismo is too expensive could not afford it, simple. (Notice I said most, not all)


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

lawsy said:


> Most arguing the nismo is too expensive could not afford it, simple. (Notice I said most, not all)


I see where your coming from but I don't think that's entirely true. I'd argue that a lot of people make the legitimate point about the Nismo that you can get more interesting cars for similar money (mp4-12C / 458 / 911's / maybe he new NSX)

You couldn't get anything close to a GTR for the money back in 2009.

On the other hand super rich wanting a 'special' version probably don't care about the cost.

It might even be some sort of market research tool for Nissan to investigate how big the customer base is for a £120-£150 Nissan car. Then plan future product development around it. 

Maybe future GTR's will have a more 911 style variation between them at different price points.

I hope the last point is not true, as someone said on here months ago, a lot of the image of the GTR is down to the fact they are all special.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

borat52 said:


> I see where your coming from but I don't think that's entirely true. I'd argue that a lot of people make the legitimate point about the Nismo that you can get more interesting cars for similar money (mp4-12C / 458 / 911's / maybe he new NSX)
> 
> You couldn't get anything close to a GTR for the money back in 2009.
> 
> ...


and cheaper then the opposition !!!:bowdown1:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I know of a white and Ultimate Silver due to be delivered before the end of October as the customers have been asked to increase their deposits as the cars were actually in build.
> 
> I wasn't aware that Meteor Flake Black Pearl was held up but knew about the Satin Grey that is seriously delayed.





FLYNN said:


> I've been told from a reliable source that no one will be getting there Nismo until 2015, therefore I've cancelled my order


Just been told this again today.

No Nismo until March 2015


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I know of only two customers that are getting their cars this year. There may be others but I am sure that I would have been told. The other couple I believe are being put on as demonstrators/ press cars but cannot confirm.

After having confirmation about the price of the N pack A spec, I have also cancelled my order.

Several customers are still prepared to wait and pay the price, but I have decided to keep the 'Smurfmobile' and use it as I have done for the past 3.5 years.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I know of only two customers that are getting their cars this year. There may be others but I am sure that I would have been told. The other couple I believe are being put on as demonstrators/ press cars but cannot confirm.
> 
> After having confirmation about the price of the N pack A spec, I have also cancelled my order.
> 
> Several customers are still prepared to wait and pay the price, but I have decided to keep the 'Smurfmobile' and use it as I have done for the past 3.5 years.


I think that's wise. I don't fault you at all


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Just enjoy what you have and splash out in a couple of years with the R36.


----------

